# What's your Rig



## KalamazooKid

Mathews Extreme, 60#, 29" - I've changed a couple things on it but do love this bow.


----------



## 88luneke

Mathews Z9 at 65# and 30"
Modified G5 Optix XR
Ripcord CodeRed
DCAP 8" Dead Steady

I don't see me letting this bow go...


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

2012 Bowtech Insanity CPX 29" 70lb draw
Trophy Ridge Micro Hitman 5 sights
Quad HDX rest
Fuse Stabilizer
Carbon Express Mayhem Hunter 350
Rage 2 blade 100gr
Scott Release - Silverhorn


----------



## aarontriton

Mathews hyperlite. 
On order Hoyt spyder turbo

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trucker3573

Two elite answers:

1). 2013 70# all AP Snow Camo
2). 2012 60# Target green color


----------



## M_Shafer

Mathews Z7 Extreme @ 28.5" 65#
QAD HDX Rest
Axion 3 Pin Sight
Axion 5 oz. Stabilizer
Mathews T5 Quiver
GT 5575 Pro Hunter Arrows
Muzzy 100gr. Blades


----------



## Chevyguy28

2012 G5 Prime Shift
27"DL
58Lbs
Truglo Carbon XS
G5 ProSeries drop
GT Velocity Hunter
Rage 2blade



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck62

wolverines said:


> Elite Answer
> G5 XR2
> Limbdriver
> Stokerized SR1/Doinker Chubbyhunter
> Alpine Softloc quiver
> CX Maxima Hunter 250
> G5 T3
> 
> That is until I get my new one after ATA!!
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have heard great things about Elite, several of the guys I hunt with are sponsored by Mathews and have said if they could shoot any other bow it would be an Elite..


----------



## U of M Fan

I have 2

Mathews Switchback XT
70#s
G5 Optix 5pin
Qad Ultra rest
Carbon Express Maxima Hunters
G5 Montec

Mathews Creed
60#s
Black Gold Rush sight
Qad Ultra rest
Carbon Express Maxima Hunters
G5 Montec
Axion stab


----------



## kneedeep

kneedeep said:


> Mathews Z7 Mag
> 29/70
> HHA DS XL 5519
> QAD Ultra
> KTECH KSB1
> Victory VAP 350
> Ulmer Edge
> Whalen Hooker release


Now I have 

Prime Impact
28.5/70
HHA DSXL 5519
AAE D.O.A
Easton Injections
Rage Hypo Deep 6
Whalen Hooker


----------



## 100 Grain

2012 Martin Firecat 360
62#
100 Grain Broadheads

Also use a Champion Wildcat
65#

And sometimes a Barnett crossbow

Former rigs I had previous were a Ross Cardiac ....Oneida Screaming Eagle.....Bear (2).....PSE (2)......Alpine.....Horton crossbow...... Golden Eagle.....

Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan

U of M Fan said:


> I have 2
> 
> Mathews Switchback XT
> 70#s
> G5 Optix 5pin
> Qad Ultra rest
> Carbon Express Maxima Hunters
> G5 Montec
> 
> Mathews Creed
> 60#s
> Black Gold Rush sight
> Qad Ultra rest
> Carbon Express Maxima Hunters
> G5 Montec
> Axion stab


Here's my Creed. Have a Ktech stab not an axion.


----------



## kozal01

My bow:

Old ass Hoyt Magnatec
70#'s
Quick tune drop away rest
Trophy ridge sight
Carbon Express Maxima arrows
Rage 2 blade heads
Tru-Fire 360 release
Quicky Quiver



Its old, but it still gets the job done!


----------



## downrange

Alpine Ridge Runner Light 60#. I got it for xmas when i was 14 from Anderson's in Grand Ledge (i turn 30 in dec). Ive bought a couple newer bows since, but keep going back to what im comfortable with. 

Still use the era correct Toxonics, Bodoodle, Quickie, and Easton XX78s tipped with Muzzy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures

PSE Omen & Hoyt Kobalt


----------



## Chandler

2013 Bowtech Carbon Knight
55 pound draw
28 inch DL
Bone collector sight and stabilizer and some old whisker biscuit
Eastor 500 arrows


----------



## uptracker

Elite Answer 29/60
Spot Hogg Hunter (wrapped)
QAD HDX
GT XT Hunters
Slick Trick Magnums
Kwikee Quiver
RAD Super Deuce 1/4" Peep
Tru Fire Hardcore

I think I'm getting a 34"+ Hoyt next year though...and maybe an Elite Energy 35.


----------



## Jon Couch

I have Two

2013 Mathews Creed
70# 29"
IQ 7 pin
HDX Ultra Rest
K-Tech Stab
Axiom limb dampeners
Axis 340 28"
Rage Hypo's
Green Nocturnals

2013 Bowtech Insanity
70# 29"
Spott Hogg Hogg it 7 pin
HDX Ultra Rest
K-tech stab
Easton Injections 330 28"
Ramcat 100gr Deep Six


----------



## Jon Couch

I have Two

2013 Mathews Creed
70# 29"
IQ 7 pin
HDX Ultra Rest
K-Tech Stab
Axiom limb dampeners
Axis 340 28"
Rage Hypo's
Green Nocturnals

2013 Bowtech Insanity
70# 29"
Spott Hogg Hogg it 7 pin
HDX Ultra Rest
K-tech stab
Easton Injections 330 28"
Ramcat 100gr Deep Six
Green Nocturnals


----------



## Tank.

2007 tech hunter elite (same as a diamond Marques)
Extreme site
Limb savers drop away
Meta peep
Maxima 350 custom wrap and blazer vanes
Rage 100 gr
Muzzy 100 gr
Scott shark release

Only pick I have









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowhuntordie

2013 Bowtech Experience
31" 70#
HHA Optimizer sight
HDX Ultra rest
Trophy Ridge 6" Static Stabilizer
Apex Game Changer 5 arrow Quiver
Tru Fire Hardcore Max release
Easton Axis 340 grain Arrows
Nocturnal X nocs
G5 T3 100 grain Broadheads


----------



## baldwinbucks

Pse Bowmadness 65#
28 1/2 easton fmj 340s
G5 montecs 100gn
Nap apache drop away rest


Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## baldwinbucks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bucksnort73

Martin Bone Hunter
Easton Bloodline 400
G5 Montec 100
Whisker Biscuit
Tru-fire release
Limb-Saver stabilizer
65# 27" draw


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

Diamond Black Ice 70#
CX Maxima Hunters 300 w/blazers
Rage 100
QAD dropaway
Tru ball release


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER

2009 Martin Firecat
smooth, quiet enough, very fast, fun bow to shoot. Really like the cams. I can hold this at full draw all day.


----------



## 100 Grain

WMIBOWHUNTER said:


> 2009 Martin Firecat
> smooth, quiet enough, very fast, fun bow to shoot. Really like the cams. I can hold this at full draw all day.


To WMIBOWHUNTER over the summer I picked up a 2011 Martin Firecat 360.. sweet shooting bow. SMOOOOOTH. FAST AND QUIET.


----------



## john warren

1981 bear grizzly 2 , 55 pounds, xx75 with muzzy three blade fixed broadheads


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER

100 Grain said:


> To WMIBOWHUNTER over the summer I picked up a 2011 Martin Firecat 360.. sweet shooting bow. SMOOOOOTH. FAST AND QUIET.


Yes it's a prett dang good bow!
i've had 2 2009 begals, 3 firecats, 1 ridge hunter...but i always keep coming back to the firecats...the ridge hunter was a shooter!!! I wouldn't mind that bow either....hard to find.
Let's hope that Martin gets things figured out and reinvent themselves for 2014 and future years. Atleast they are being bought and will have some well needed funding now.
Hey let's see some pics of your martin firecat 360........tell me why you picked that bow...was it price...?
Accutrac cam is sweet...easy to adjust, great backwall...


----------



## Dashforcash

PSE Bow Madness 3G 70 lbs limbs
AXT 5 pin Bow Sight/Rip Cord Rest 
Choice one string/ Octane Stabilizer
Easton Bloodlines/ Rage Head

For guys with shorter arms I highly recommend shooting this bow. Money wasn't a issue when I bought it. Very smooth draw cycle, very fast as well. It is a single cam.

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 100 Grain

WMIBOWHUNTER said:


> 2009 Martin Firecat
> smooth, quiet enough, very fast, fun bow to shoot. Really like the cams. I can hold this at full draw all day.


I made a trade for the bow. Couldn't pass !! Really like the look and feel of it. Super smooth.draw and ultra quiet. I like that you don't need a bow press to change draw length. Sweet looking riser also.


----------



## waterwolfhunter

The Original Mathews Zmax+Muzzy=Meat!


----------



## putzy

05 Martin Bengal
WB
Kwikee kwiver 
Gold tips
Slick tricks
STS









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Got_2_fish

2013 bear empire. 72 lb draw 30' length. G5 optix 3+1 hybrid sight, G5 expert 2 drop away rest. Octane 5 arrow quiver. East on axis 340s tipped with NAP kill zones and rage 2 blades.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER

100 Grain said:


> I made a trade for the bow. Couldn't pass !! Really like the look and feel of it. Super smooth.draw and ultra quiet. I like that you don't need a bow press to change draw length. Sweet looking riser also.


Great grip (probably my favorite)....pretty much the same bow as the ridge hunter, mine was really tuned, it shot bullets, pretty quiet (avg. for today) a touch of vibe, but it held steady and it was very accurate. wouldn't mind owning it again. I thought the grass was greener on the other side...lol


----------



## frdboy

Matthews Q2
Extreme sight
QAD Ultra rest LD
Gold Tips w/slick tricks


----------



## erodrig4

I have a 2010 Mathews z7
Extreme sight
Ripcord rest
some old Doinker stabilizer


----------



## steelton

2007 bowtech tribute moded
84lbs @ 30.75" DL 307fps for 89.59 KE
Trophy Ridge rest
Tru glo single pin sight
Octance stabilizer
MeanV string supresssor 
Blackout cams
Red and Black bowstring
Bowtech 82nd Airborne QB 1 cam mod


----------



## k2mattin

Mathews Z7 Extreme Tactical
28"
70lb
Viper Bow Site
Trophy Ridge Whisker
Dead End Stop


----------



## FishKilla419

Steelton
That thing has to hammer deer..

Here fishy fishy..


----------

